
Making “Blackout,” an interactive VR film that gives you the power of telepathy - taivare
http://motionographer.com/2015/12/09/making-blackout-an-interactive-vr-documentary-that-gives-you-the-power-of-telepathy/?utm_term=0_57da98d904-08b5d4995c-424646257&utm_content=bufferd777f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
soylentcola
All I can say is that I'm glad to see people exploring the potential of depth
cameras + video. I've done some really basic experiments with Kinect and it
looks like they're doing similar but such things will only get better with
Kinect V2, Intel's RealSense platform, and eventually, purpose-built
hardware/software for just this purpose.

I still think the first big "leap" for VR will be when you can set up a few
depth/video cams around a room, have software composite the data into a full
3-d/video stream, and send the data over networks. Interactive movies like
this are a good first step but when you can do it over networks, you get into
the realm of 3d telepresence and little Skype windows on your PC or phone will
seem quaint.

------
Chris2048
You can hear character dialogues, that's the "telepathy"?...

